# TheraBand instructions



## cbheusman (Oct 14, 2008)

Our PA has informed us that she is providing our pts with a TheraBand and then given them instructions on how to do exercises with this product. I have been on the TheraBand reimbursement website and I see physical therapy codes and a supply code of A9300. It also states that Medicare and most other insurers do not reimburse for exercise equipment used by the patient at home. Is any of this billable or is it part of the E&M?
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!
Cathy


----------



## jpenland1 (Oct 17, 2008)

we have not been reimbursed for this, we get the patient to sign an ABN, if medicare, if not, we have the patient pay for it.  the patient has to know up front from your PT guys that this is not reimbursable, so they can make the decision as to get it from you guys, or buy it at the store.  usually the store such as an ortho appliance company, or even walmart, has it 2 x higher than what you charge for it.  i know what we charge, and most of our patients decide to get it from us.
hope this helps.
Jennifer, CPC


----------

